# Canadian Protection Sport Equipment?



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

For the Canuck members...

Any good Canadian websites for working dog equipment?

With the dollar not being what it was last year, I would rather order from inside Canada to avoid exchange, duty and higher shipping charges.

I am looking for a small Sch dumbell as well as some tugs, maybe a small bite pillow.

Any thoughts?


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Don't know about dumbells, but I've gotten stuff from them before. I think you have to buy off their ebay store though http://www.dhart.com/canam-k9/


----------



## Willaim Somers (Jan 17, 2009)

Can-Am is a good spot for most gear, I have ordered a few things from them including bite pillows and sleeves, all where high quality and the service is excellent. For leather I go to leidenschaft leather http://www.leidenschaftkennels.ca/leidenschaftleather2009.htm Ron makes the best leather products I have seen. The other dealer I will recomend is dogsportgear.com this is where I picked up my dumbells from a few years back, talk to Ralph super good guy, and good prices.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Willaim Somers said:


> Can-Am is a good spot for most gear, I have ordered a few things from them including bite pillows and sleeves, all where high quality and the service is excellent. For leather I go to leidenschaft leather http://www.leidenschaftkennels.ca/leidenschaftleather2009.htm Ron makes the best leather products I have seen. The other dealer I will recomend is dogsportgear.com this is where I picked up my dumbells from a few years back, talk to Ralph super good guy, and good prices.


The tugs I've seen are pretty nice. The sleeves are very questionable and the bite suit looks and feels like it was made out of rolls of carpet.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Willaim Somers said:


> Can-Am is a good spot for most gear, I have ordered a few things from them including bite pillows and sleeves, all where high quality and the service is excellent. The other dealer I will recomend is dogsportgear.com this is where I picked up my dumbells from a few years back, talk to Ralph super good guy, and good prices.


I second both Dog sport gear http://www.dogsportgear.com/ and Can-Am http://www.dhart.com/canam-k9/ his Leather Collars, Muzzles and Bite tugs are great. He was at the Canada Cup in Montreal on the Saturday. Another person that sells SchH stuff is Paul Dethyse he is a dealer for Gappay. http://www.dethyse.com/ he has all the dumbells and tracking articles etc.


----------



## Joe Malek (Jan 30, 2008)

Paul Dethyse sells (mostly) Gappay stuff @

http://www.dethyse.com/


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

I always buy from Ralph at Dogsport gear.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Dogsportgear has some good specials every now and then, but the prices there are all in USD.

http://www.dogsportgear.com/dogsport_gear_monthly_specials.htm


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Ralph @ dogsportgear.com is a good guy and sells quality stuff. Pierre at Can-am sells some nice items and 
makes custom items if needed.

Paul @ Dethyse charges too much for shipping...

A friend told me about this http://canineoutfitters.com

He bought their sleeve and likes it...

Best of luck in your search


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Dogsportgear has some good specials every now and then, but the prices there are all in USD.
> 
> http://www.dogsportgear.com/dogsport_gear_monthly_specials.htm


I just did a big Club order through them and they just convert it into Canadian $$$ at the time they charge your credit card. With the exchange rate .. sometimes you win ..sometimes you lose. :-({|=

Oh yeah and for Funky Tugs .. You can't beat these guys. http://www.axxent.ca/~crasher/


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks guys for a new group of Canadian resources for me!

I also found out that these guys ship Canadian orders from a BC warehouse. Good for me since I live in BC.

http://www.allk-9.com/


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Thanks guys for a new group of Canadian resources for me!
> 
> I also found out that these guys ship Canadian orders from a BC warehouse. Good for me since I live in BC.
> 
> http://www.allk-9.com/


That's a partner of Dog Sport gear I believe ... 8)


----------

